
Google may be skewing how the public views nanotechnology - Anon84
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2010/05/is-google-skewing-how-the-public-views-nanotechnology.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
======
jrp
It's easy to lament the shift in coverage away from basic science and towards
applied topics, but I think it may be a good thing. Nobody understands science
or math, so the choice is to leave it out of the press, or else go the pop-sci
route and basically make stuff up. At least with the applied articles you can
accurately describe what we get, if not how.

